# Daten von SQLite Datenbank nutzen



## SnowDay (24. Aug 2018)

Guten Tag, 

ich habe eine Datenbank mit drei Tabellen, die schon befüllt sind. Nun möchte ich diese Daten nutzen in Java.
Dabei möchte ich das ein Array die Notwendigen Daten aus der Datenbank entnimmt und sich damit befüllen. Wohlgemerkt aus einer Tabelle, nicht aller drei Tabellen. 

Wie wäre das möglich? 
Die Verbindung zur Datenbank habe ich schon, die ist auch Erfolgreich geglückt.


----------



## httpdigest (24. Aug 2018)

https://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/jdbc/basics/index.html


----------



## SnowDay (24. Aug 2018)

Hey, 

Array aArray = con.createArrayOf("VARCHAR", northEastRegionnewYork);

Hilft mir nur bedingt weiter. 
Ich möchte ja die Namen und den Geburtstag der Teilnehmer in der Tabelle in ein Array befüllen lassen.


----------



## httpdigest (24. Aug 2018)

SnowDay hat gesagt.:


> Array aArray = con.createArrayOf("VARCHAR", northEastRegionnewYork);
> Hilft mir nur bedingt weiter.


Du hast doch in der halben Stunde noch nicht die JDBC Dokumentation durchgelesen... Wer sagt denn, dass du createArrayOf() nehmen sollst... schau dir mal https://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/jdbc/basics/retrieving.html an. Hierzu musst du erstmal ein bisschen SQL lernen.


----------



## Xyz1 (24. Aug 2018)

CRUD zwischen (JTable) und jdbc wird nicht so optimal....
Aber ich würd jeanau (wie @httpdigest auch) sagen les Dir das genau durch


----------



## SnowDay (24. Aug 2018)

Habe mich dort ein wenig rein gelesen und auch schon ein Code dazu geschrieben, jedoch weiß ich nicht ganz ob der Code nun das macht, was ich möchte: 


```
Connection conn = null;

    public static Connection ConnecrDb() {

        try {
            Class.forName("org.sqlite.JDBC");
            Connection conn = DriverManager.getConnection(
                    "jdbc:sqlite:C:\\Users\\A79006905\\AppData\\Local\\Downloaded Apps\\SQLiteStudio\\3.1.1\\Geburtstag.db");
            System.out.print("Verbindung Erfolgreich");

            return conn;
        } catch (Exception e) {
            JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, e);
            return null;
        }

    }

    public static void viewTable(Connection con, String dbName) throws SQLException {

        Statement stmt = null;
        String query = "select psn_nachname, psn_vorname " + "psn_geburtstag, psn_geburtsmonat, psn_geburtsjahr"
                + "from " + dbName + ".ta_person";

        try {
            stmt = con.createStatement();
            ResultSet rs = stmt.executeQuery(query);
            while (rs.next()) {
                String Name = rs.getString("psn_Nachname");
                String Vorname = rs.getString("psn_vorname");
                int gday = rs.getInt("psn_geburtstag");
                int gmonth = rs.getInt("psn_geburtsmonat");
                int gyear = rs.getInt("psn_geburtsjahr");
                System.out.println(Name + "\t" + Vorname + "\t" + gday + "\t" + gmonth + "\t" + gyear);
            }
        } catch (SQLException e) {
            JDBCTutorialUtilities.printSQLException(e); <--- Fehler: JDBCTutorialUtilities cannot be resolved.
        } finally {
            if (stmt != null) {
                stmt.close();
            }
        }
    }

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        ConnecrDb();

    }

}
```


----------

